# CHAUVET continuous output fog machine on sale for $66 - JULY2020



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

fyi






Amazon.com: CHAUVET DJ (Hurricane 1302): Musical Instruments


Buy CHAUVET DJ (Hurricane 1302): Fog Machines - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





just ordered one for the continuous fogging feature ... will return if it doesn't work

amk


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for the post. I have been needing to retire and update my old, and very crappy, 400w foggers. It's debatable on weather this model actually provides continuous fog but at $66 for 20,000 cfm output you can't beat the price (thats 10x the output of my current 400w). The reason for the discount is Chauvet has discontinued this model but who cares a similar model by Titan costs $229.00. I just purchased 2 to use with my fog distribution system for my cemetery display.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

well, an update ... i received the fogger, but it probably has sat in a warehouse for many years and may have gummed up because it didn't suck any fog juice, although the pump did run, into the heating element ... since it was from amazon, i returned it for a replacement, which has been delivered, but i haven't tested it yet

don't know if it's normal for this model, but the pump is, in my opinion, extremely loud when it was in "continuous" fog mode

amk


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

annamarykahn said:


> well, an update ... i received the fogger, but it probably has sat in a warehouse for many years and may have gummed up because it didn't suck any fog juice, although the pump did run, into the heating element ... since it was from amazon, i returned it for a replacement, which has been delivered, but i haven't tested it yet
> 
> don't know if it's normal for this model, but the pump is, in my opinion, extremely loud when it was in "continuous" fog mode
> 
> amk


Well if it wasn't getting juice thru the pump, that's why it was loud. The pump in most foggers will be loud until the juice flows.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Well if it wasn't getting juice thru the pump, that's why it was loud. The pump in most foggers will be loud until the juice flows.


what was curious is that the pump was louder when in "continuous" mode ... in manual mode the noise was reduced ... & no juice was flowing in either mode ... 

amk


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

an update ... the new unit works 

the continuous fogging works ... there are 3 knobs on the remote, interval, duration & output & since i'm mainly interested in continuous low volume fog, i tested with all of the knobs turned to minimum and, although i didn't run for an hour, it did run continuously for a sufficient amount of time to declare that it is able to run in continuous mode under my test conditions, which is mainly for laser vortex, laser lines & such

amk


----------



## anonymousbrunette (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm considering this unit (now at $89.99) however the Chauvet website says it was discontinued last year (2019.) Does anyone know if Chauvet provides customer service for discontinued products? I'm up for suggestions if anyone has other recommendations for comparable fog machines.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i suspect that they'll support you, although i don't know what benefit that would be ... i mean, do you need customer service for a light bulb? naturally, if you get it & it doesn't work, just return it ... i did and the replacement worked 

discontinued, probably means that this model isn't manufactured any more ... if it stopped working down the road, you may not be able to get parts, but generally these inexpensive foggers, like most things now days, gets trashed & another one ordered

in any case, it is recommended that the machine be stored with fluid in it ... don't, don't, don't use cheap fog juice as it'll invariable start clumping & ruin the plumbing/pump in the fogger ... quality fog juice isn't that much more expensive ... you can't go wrong with forggy's

amk


----------



## anonymousbrunette (Jun 16, 2015)

annamarykahn said:


> i suspect that they'll support you, although i don't know what benefit that would be ... i mean, do you need customer service for a light bulb? naturally, if you get it & it doesn't work, just return it ... i did and the replacement worked
> 
> discontinued, probably means that this model isn't manufactured any more ... if it stopped working down the road, you may not be able to get parts, but generally these inexpensive foggers, like most things now days, gets trashed & another one ordered
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is all quite helpful.


----------

